# MIPS Lined Helmets? No More. Welcome SPIN.



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Away with the complicated, heavy, wind noise inducing, funk traping MIPS liners and in with some fancy new padding instead. Yippee!!



https://www.bikerumor.com/2017/08/1...t-smart-spin-technology-in-three-new-helmets/





















> In case you didn’t know, the folks at POC actually helped develop the MIPS system. While some companies are still getting on board with that idea, POC has already moved on to a whole new concept. Their unique SPIN technology will be featured in the new Tectal Race, Octal X and Coron Air MTB helmets.
> 
> At a glance the SPIN helmets look like basic cycling lids. The surprising thing is that the benefits of the SPIN technology are all produced by the padding. Injected with silicone, the pads resist rotational forces by offering a specific degree of shear so your head will tilt or turn within the helmet during an impact.
> 
> ...


----------



## RUSS-D (Mar 21, 2013)

I wish they would list a release date on thee helmets equipped with SPIN. I am in the market for a new one, and was looking at a few with MIPS. But it would be nice to get in on better, safer technology.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

I don't get why helmet makers bother to continue using just pads. CASCO has a hammock system that is far more comfortable that permits the same thing.

Actually I do...margins.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

Very interesting. 

How do they prevent the helmet from tilting up in the headwind?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Only on XC, Enduro and DH helmets so far. But nice, though.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

MMsRepBike said:


>


Too much information.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

That's all there is for info.

New road helmet from POC. Sort of aero, the new aero one?

Here's the back of it:










And another shot of the inside:


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I like the look of it. If it fits like an Octal I'm interested.


----------



## the_doctor (Dec 27, 2008)

Any word on a new POC aero helmet for the road with SPIN??


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

the_doctor said:


> Any word on a new POC aero helmet for the road with SPIN??


Nothing yet. They're keeping tight lips.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

the_doctor said:


> Any word on a new POC aero helmet for the road with SPIN??


This could hold things up.

Singletrack Magazine | MIPS Initiates Legal Action Against POC


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

velodog said:


> This could hold things up.
> 
> Singletrack Magazine | MIPS Initiates Legal Action Against POC



OOOOhhh... Yeah that explains it right there.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Received a POC Ventral (CE M) for testing, and had a first outing in it today. It's a mighty fine helmet indeed, very airy, and those SPIN pads are a so much more elegant solution than any MIPS liner.


----------



## ceugene (Jun 20, 2015)

Looks like the only possible drawback to Spin besides cost is convenience. It's really easy to remove/clean/replace big helmet pads. With Spin, it looks like there are more individual pads and even the big pads are mostly just individual bumpers sewn together with fabric.

It does look better than MIPS and I've seen another brand do something similar with its helmets.

Leatt has something roughly similar called "Turbine" or "Turbine 360"

https://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/leatt-360-turbines-to-new-all-mountain-enduro-lids-49800/


----------



## GlobalGuy (Jun 9, 2015)

IMO MIPS data is is somewhat flawed and or misinterpreted. Also, helmets IMO are way overrated to the DEGREE they protect the brain in a crash or accident. The helmet does a much better job of protecting the skull and the tissue on the outside of the head than the brain inside the skull. 

***


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

GlobalGuy said:


> IMO MIPS data is is somewhat flawed and or misinterpreted. Also, helmets IMO are way overrated to the DEGREE they protect the brain in a crash or accident. The helmet does a much better job of protecting the skull and the tissue on the outside of the head than the brain inside the skull.
> 
> ***


true

but then helmets in general are overrated for providing protection from injury in general, as we can tell by the injury stats of nations like Netherlands where injuries are lowest correlated to use of helmets also being lowest. 

It's why I really don't give a damn about MIPS or spin or spending more than a hundred bucks (or often more like $50 on sale) on a hunk of insulation foam that mostly just makes cycling terribly uncomfortable. No helmet maker has overcome that shortcoming. and yes I still wear a helmet and have tried many many types, begrudgingly


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

ceugene said:


> Looks like the only possible drawback to Spin besides cost is convenience. It's really easy to remove/clean/replace big helmet pads. With Spin, it looks like there are more individual pads and even the big pads are mostly just individual bumpers sewn together with fabric.


I cannot really see the inconvenience. The production Ventral has three separate pads.


----------



## Broomwagon (Mar 12, 2002)

Does anyone know if the temple arms from Oakleys and other non-POC eyewear still come into contact with the rear of the helmet? That was one problem I encountered when trying on the POC Octal with my Oakley EV Pitch glasses.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I would be happy if it didn’t make me look like










Of course it would help if I stopped wearing the diaper and the vest...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Broomwagon said:


> Does anyone know if the temple arms from Oakleys and other non-POC eyewear still come into contact with the rear of the helmet? That was one problem I encountered when trying on the POC Octal with my Oakley EV Pitch glasses.


The arms on my Assos Zeghos sneak nicely in between my skull and the Ventral. Haven't tried Oakleys on the Ventral, but Jawbreakers worked fine with the Octal for me. YMMV. Best to try.


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

Opus51569 said:


> I would be happy if it didn’t make me look like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently it also makes your nose and eyebrows fall off too. ;-)


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Doug B said:


> Apparently it also makes your nose and eyebrows fall off too. ;-)


Oh, I did that myself. Anything to get an aero advantage in a sprint finish, right? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

They could develop SNIP, which conveniently trims your hair while riding.

You'd turn out like this fine fella:


----------

